# Andrew and a Lyfe Tyme smoker



## mccredie a (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys I am Andrew, I just got my first smoker.  Its a lyfe tyme tripple lid with a side firebox and a vertical chamber on the opposing end.  I live in southern California.  I have smoke a few times previously on a homemade barrel smoker, but this new smoker has a lot for me to learn.  I was wondering what the best type of heat source for a pit of this size is?  Also what is an acceptable amount of soaked wood to use for flavor?  Any tips on how to best use the vents to control temp would also be appreciated.  Dont worry I know how to search so I will not be starting new threads for all of these questions.  However, any tips that could help me I am all ears!  Thanks guys!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Andrew! I'm familiar with your smoker but I'm sure someone that is will be along soon. When you can, drop by Roll Call so we can give you a proper welcome.

  Mike


----------



## alexsmokemeat (Jun 10, 2013)

Wrong post. Sorry.


----------



## seenred (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Andrew!  Glad you've joined us.  You've found a great place to learn and share ideas on our favorite pastimes...grilling, smoking, and curing great food!  There are lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Just ask any time you need help and you'll get plenty!

Red


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Andrew! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an Articles section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't realize you WERE in Roll Call.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Mike


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 10, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us!

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

